# Awesome service...again!



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks John, i received the order today.:thumb: 

Look forward to getting the Last Touch and sprayer too. 

Going to hopefully try the products out tomorrow, so might be a few pics in "Show it off" soon.

Cheers,

Mark


----------

